# Cleaning/maintenance on Gitzo CF tripod



## RGF (May 16, 2015)

I have a couple Gitzo Carbon Fiber tripods where the leg extension is not as smooth as it was when the tripod was new.

I would like to clean the legs / tightening knobs and wondering if there are "best practices" that people can share.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2015)

Here are some tips on the RRS website. I think they are trustworthy.

http://blog.reallyrightstuff.com/cleaning-tripod-legs/


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 16, 2015)

I would suggest wiping the legs with a damp cloth though I have only had Gitzo tripods since 2006 so this hasn't been an issue yet. Be wary of any cleaner that may leave a residue as it might interfere with the security of the leg locks and don't use any solvents.
I did manage to get the leg locks of my 3320 BS completely full of sand once. In this case I completely removed them fron the tripod and flushed them out with warm water and washing up liquid - repeatedly! After drying them I added a dab of Moly grease to the threads and they are just like new.
If you have one of the earlier, pre ALR, models then these are MUCH easier to clean. Firstly because they don't get dirty in the first place and secondly they are much more accessible. Again just a damp cloth and warm water + washing up liquid for the threads on the leg locks.


----------



## wtlloyd (May 17, 2015)

+1 for the RRS video.
Here's an old NatureScapes page on the subject:

http://www.naturescapes.net/articles/reviews/gitzo-tripod-maintenance-guide/

I bought "SuperLube" Super Lube 21030 Synthetic Grease (NLGI 2), 3 oz Tube on Amazon. Use an extremely small amount. One tube will last a lifetime.

You can get replacement fiber and plastic bushings as a kit - I think only from Gitzo directly now, I got some I've never used from NatureScapes quite a while ago:

http://www.gitzo.us/service/spare+parts/


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention that the Moly grease came with the tripod but there are plenty of other brands that work fine. Or if you want the very best search out Abbey LT2 - it is the best grease, of any type, that I have yet come across.

I also didn't mention that if you work in particularly dusty/sandy environments then a dry lubricant may be better. Powdered Graphite works very well (not quite as good as grease) and will not attract dust. Any decent locksmith supplier will be able to help you. I have a 1/2 kilo tin of it so I am set for one life or two.


----------

